# Form der Darstellung bei GEF



## Mr.PlugIn (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leutz!

Bis jetzt habe ich so eine Darstellung bei GEF









Würde gerne noch Attribute zu den einzelnen Kästchen hinzufügen! Es sollte so sein wie ich es mit Paint hinzugefügt habe! So Reiter unter den Kästchen wie man das z.b vom Windows Explorer kennt!


Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das machen muss das die Daten unter den Kästchen so hängen und wenns möglich ist z.b auch wie mein Explorer mit + oder minus schließen kann?


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2007)

dieser thread hat ebenfalls nichts mit oop zu tun..


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (23. Jan 2007)

Sorry! Verklickt!


Kann mir denn da jemand helfen? Hier muss es doch einen Javafreak geben*G*


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Jan 2007)

Was soll den "GEF" überhaupt sein?  :shock:


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (23. Jan 2007)

huhuh!


Steht hier:


http://www.eclipse.org/gef/


----------



## cfritzs (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo Mr.PlugIn
hast du schon eine Lösung?
schau mal unter
http://eclipse-magazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,756,nodeid,230.html


----------

